# Arizona CC Hits for Deer



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The credit cards are being hit for the Arizona deer draw as I type this. 

I drew my December hunt for coues deer. Now I just need to wait to see which unit I drew 36c or 33. *OOO*


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Holy crap batman, 

I drew the Arizona Strip Mule Deer. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Ok, maybe I didn't; but it would be ultra cool if I did.

Congrats on the Coues tag.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I looked at the odds of drawing a mule deer tag on the strip and figured that I would do that about the same time that I drew a Utah bison tag....when I am in my late 80's or early 90's. So I put in for the coues tag down on the border. 

At least I hope that is the one that I drew but I'll take either unit that I put in for, they both have huge coues deer.


----------



## Little Creek Calls (Feb 23, 2015)

Congratulations. Looks like my Dad and I drew December Coues tags too.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Critter said:


> The credit cards are being hit for the Arizona deer draw as I type this.
> 
> I drew my December hunt for coues deer. Now I just need to wait to see which unit I drew 36c or 33. *OOO*


you lucky dog! how many points?

No hit on my card for me yet. Late November Couse


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I had 8 points going into the draw. Last year it was 7-8 points for a tag for both units that I put in for, 36c and 33. 

I was wondering when I saw that they revamped the point draw and the percentages that went where. But it looks like they were friendly to me.


----------



## Little Creek Calls (Feb 23, 2015)

Here is a picture of the buck I shot on the same hunt 2 years ago. Saw a few bigger bucks but I was happy to get this one.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

looks like I drew my Couse tag! unit 32 late november.

Finally! i'm on the board for a deer tag, now I can put my long range gun to use! of course with all this practicing, I'll shoot one at 50 yards lets hope so. I know the unit well enough!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

goosefreak said:


> looks like I drew my Couse tag! unit 32 late november.
> 
> Finally! i'm on the board for a deer tag, now I can put my long range gun to use! of course with all this practicing, I'll shoot one at 50 yards lets hope so. I know the unit well enough!


I'm planning on a 600 yard shot and hoping that it will be shorter. The one unit that I put in for the shots are usually 300+



Little Creek Calls said:


> Here is a picture of the buck I shot on the same hunt 2 years ago. Saw a few bigger bucks but I was happy to get this one.


That is a nice coues. I would be happy with one just like it.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

good deal! thats like the unit we hunt. we've shot them jumping up out of the grass at 50 yards and we've shot them out to 700 yards.

I'm pumped, I haven't had a tag in years, I stopped putting in. my grandparents live just south of Benson in St. David. lots of aunts and uncles down there too. My hunt will start the day after Thanksgiving, I cant wait. I need a vacation so I'm making it a looooonng trip.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well goosefreak looks like we will be sharing the hillside together. I drew unit 32 late November also for the 2nd year in a row. I'm stoked and ready to get at it.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

mikevanwilder said:


> Well goosefreak looks like we will be sharing the hillside together. I drew unit 32 late November also for the 2nd year in a row. I'm stoked and ready to get at it.


Nice! thats our unit, been hunting it since I'v been alive. Grandparents lived next door to that unit for the past 75 years! its like my second home. I haven't made the time to hunt down there for the past 5 years or so, life gets in the way sometimes! we've shot a lot of nice bucks out of there. Bucks in the 100"-110". my uncle shot a 116" out of it a few years back, and of course the ones that get away. Those are the ones i'm after, the ones that keep getting away. I'm planning on taking my wife's 20ga just incase a covey of quail get in my way! Don't forget yours!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll definitely be taking a shotty. They're quail all over down there!
Yeah we had a blast last year and now that we have a bit of knowledge of the area I think we can score some pretry good bucks this year.


----------



## Fitzwho (Jul 9, 2016)

Looks like I'll be hunting 24B (Superstition Wilderness) right outside of Phoenix, assuming I pulled first choice. I don't even remember if I put a second choice. Did not think I had drawn a tag, they called today because I had received a new card and hadn't updated my info. Whoops.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fitzwho said:


> Looks like I'll be hunting 24B (Superstition Wilderness) right outside of Phoenix, assuming I pulled first choice. I don't even remember if I put a second choice. Did not think I had drawn a tag, they called today because I had received a new card and hadn't updated my info. Whoops.


that should be a good hunt for you, my cousin shot a 123" couse out of there last year. his dad also shot a 110" and one of their buddys shot a 112" all out of there last year. they are residents


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

goosefreak said:


> that should be a good hunt for you, my cousin shot a 123" couse out of there last year. his dad also shot a 110" and one of their buddys shot a 112" all out of there last year. they are residents


Plus he get to look for a gold mine.:spy:


----------



## Fitzwho (Jul 9, 2016)

Maybe I should pack in my metal detector and gold pan as well... :mrgreen:

That should pay for my trip right there.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Ya never know. From the legend of the mine the Dutchman found it by accident and if it is ever found again it will be by accident.


----------

